# BSOD - Windows 7 x64 SP1 - ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't even use my computer for anything serious anymore because of this constant, multiple daily BSODs!
It is an eMachines T5226, 2 GB ram, Nvidia 1GB
I have checked the memory, good.
I have reinstalled windows 7 from the ground up. did not fix the problem.
I have changed from MS Internet Security to Avira, no change.
I have gone from direct cable connect to the router (Linksys) to a wireless adapter (Linksys). No change.
I have tried to disable all onboard LAN/Ports/Sound/Video. No help.
I have scoured the internet looking for clues. Similar problems are reported, but none of their solutions were successful.
I have attached dmp files and here is a screen capture from the bluescreen viewer.

Need more info? Just ask!  And thank you, god bless you, for helping!

http://i44.tinypic.com/1zzozd3.png


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Have you updated your network card drivers? This link is for Vista, though you said Windows 7.

Or are you trying to run Windows 7 on a computer that originally came with Vista?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

How did you check the memory? What have you run scans for malware with (not virus I said malware)?
I would run "chkdsk /r" on the hard drive from a cmd prompt next.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

aye. i have tried three different network connections. the onboard and two different types of cards. and i have everything updated to the newest available, unless i've missed something. 
-----------------
I used windows memory tool. Yes. I have checked for viri and hard drive problems. in fact i switched to a new hard drive when i re-installed windows.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

The Windows memory checker is really nice to have but it is not reliable. You need to run memtest86. Four full tests, and each one has 8 passes.
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool to make a bootable cd from an iso download.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

You didn't answer whether this computer originally came with Vista or 7.

Since all your dumps are consistently pointing to core Windows 7 networking files, my guess would be to look at the NIC and its drivers. Are the other cards that you tried supported by Windows 7 64 bit? It looks like you're currently using an old Intel Pro 100 network card.

Do you have any other firewall or internet security suite software installed?


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

@Fred:
It originally came with Vista. I haven't heard anything about intel network cards not being compatable, have you? Anyway, It does it even through the USB wireless and no ethernet ports active.
As i stated, i was using Microsoft Security Essentials, suspected it may be the problem and switch to nothing, still had the problem, switched to Avira, no change.

@Rich:
right on, thanks for directing me to that. i haven't had any decent diagnostic tools since the 1990s lol... 
I ran it though one pass without a hitch. I will let it run overnight though to be sure. The ram is pretty good, Kingstons. I think those have a lifetime warrenty so that would sweet if it was the problem.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

believe me... i've checked all the obvious suspects. well, obvious to an old old tech out of the loop haha...


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*



Bluemoon Bear said:


> @Fred:
> It originally came with Vista. I haven't heard anything about intel network cards not being compatable, have you? Anyway, It does it even through the USB wireless and no ethernet ports active.
> As i stated, i was using Microsoft Security Essentials, suspected it may be the problem and switch to nothing, still had the problem, switched to Avira, no change.


I don't know if your intel nic is compatible with Win7 since it's probably just an intel chip on an OEM card. The only drivers listed are for Vista. Have you tried completely removing the intel drivers and using the USB wireless card?


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

yes i have. the dump files you see are only from the last month and i haven't been using it much because the problem. but i've had enough, i need to get it working and i can't afford an upgrade at this time.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Not to worry about older Intel 10/100 nic cards, they certainly are compatible with Windows 7, and they will perform better than Realtek crap on most motherboards today. Drivers are native to all versions of Windows and linux these days. I can't see that as the issue.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Run driver verifier. That will rule out any guessing.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Have you tried installing the driver using compatability and selecting vista?

Might be worth a try.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

i am postive it is NOT the network card driver. i've gotten the error without them being loaded. i turned off the onboard and had no card in it. that's pretty much proof, ya?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

Like I said drivers for Intel nic cards have been in Windows forever...besides drivers will make it work or not work, not work badly or well anyway in the case of an ethernet card,


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

That rules out the ethernet card.

I would uninstall the drivers and any 3rd party connection software for the wireless card, please make sure you have copies of the setup files before removing them from the system ready for re-installation, and remove the WLAN card from the slot.

See if there is any change.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Excessive random BSOD! ntoskrnl.exe, tcpip.sys, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL*

The problem with the 2007 Intel NIC driver = it is being loaded into RAM and could be involved in the BSODs. It pre-dates Vista SP1 and the driver needs to be updated or NIC device disabled.

Seeing *netio.sys* or *tcpip.sys* in most of the 15 dumps means that networking drivers s/b looked at - 

```
[font=lucida console]efe5b32e.sys  Fri Nov 16 13:59:04 2007 (473DE878)
netr7364.sys  Wed Feb 24 02:02:51 2010 (4B84CF1B)[/font]
```
Both are outdated for Windows 7 x64 SP1 - 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=efe5b32e.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=netr7364.sys 


NEC Electronics USB 3.0 named in one BSOD -

```
[font=lucida console]nusb3hub.sys  Fri Nov 20 05:15:57 2009 (4B066C5D)[/font]
```
Update drivers - http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nusb3xhc.sys

Run Driver Verifier; see if it flags any 3rd party drivers -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

D/V must run 24 hours minimum. If system BSODs while Driver Verifier is running, provide FULL system info.

Run the jcgriff2 BSOD app - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Hardware failure cannot be ruled out at this time. Please follow the advice given by the Hardware Experts.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120411-59857-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Dec  4 15:14:41.176 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 3:19:09.396
BugCheck D1, {ffffce802832f000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`2832f000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112611-43368-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 26 20:39:50.812 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:22:21.833
BugCheck D1, {ffffce800ff3c000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`0ff3c000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112511-20280-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 25 16:27:18.654 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:42:28.699
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`94741722 00000000`00000000 63c53daa`a43249a4 00000000`00000101
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112311-31106-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 23 19:11:52.937 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:11.857
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8011292000, 2, 0, fffff88001873874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`11292000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01873874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112311-49608-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 23 16:40:47.489 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:05:49.533
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nusb3hub.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nusb3hub.sys
Probably caused by : nusb3hub.sys ( nusb3hub+2a0e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x44
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x44_nusb3hub+2a0e
Bugcheck code 00000044
Arguments fffffa80`01dfb890 00000000`00000eae 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112311-30248-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 23 03:34:21.141 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:55.186
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8013a70000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  Skype.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`13a70000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112211-23056-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 22 23:54:13.008 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:34:55.052
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8013d40000, 2, 0, fffff88001873874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`13d40000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01873874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112211-24944-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 22 17:18:23.544 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:41:25.588
BugCheck D1, {ffffce800fa6b000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`0fa6b000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112011-22308-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Nov 21 01:59:46.966 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:25:52.010
BugCheck D1, {ffffce80104ca000, 2, 0, fffff88001873874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`104ca000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01873874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111911-24913-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 16:05:32.029 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:19.949
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8010d0d000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`10d0d000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111911-23852-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 14:35:52.768 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:13:48.813
BugCheck D1, {ffffce80120ab000, 2, 0, fffff8800174c214}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`120ab000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0174c214
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111711-27050-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 20:10:14.646 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 23:42:21.846
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8010617000, 2, 0, fffff880016af214}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`10617000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016af214
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111611-27206-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 20:27:02.210 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:08.254
BugCheck D1, {ffffce802218e000, 2, 0, fffff880016d6214}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`2218e000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016d6214
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111611-45926-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 19:42:35.752 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:27:29.796
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8010752000, 2, 0, fffff88001757214}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`10752000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01757214
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111511-69358-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 01:37:57.501 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:54:55.561
BugCheck D1, {ffffce801072e000, 2, 0, fffff880016f5214}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`1072e000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`016f5214
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

Well that is a lot of info Mr Griffith  i'm processing it all and doing what i can.
atm, there are not any network interface drivers loaded, onboard off, no card.
i dug and dug until i found an update for the USB 3.0 drivers, and successfully installed it. rebooted of course.
As i was looking further i got another BSOD. 

==================================================
Dump File : 120511-39905-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/5/2011 9:26:58 AM
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : ffffce80`2b8b1000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : fffff880`01673874
Caused By Driver : tcpip.sys
Caused By Address : tcpip.sys+73874
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\120511-39905-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 283,672
==================================================

Whats my next step? I downloaded and ran those two programs you suggested. generating a report. will attatch as well. done.

i await your next suggestion!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

right on. i have it loaded and running, logging every 5 minutes. what should i be looking for if the BSOD triggers?


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

well that didn't take so long  
first BSOD. the ntoskml/tcpip.

ps: thanks so much! for taking the time to help us out. :beerchug:


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

and again


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

For starters, your choice of antivirus is pathetic! AVG or Avast are the best, if u want good protection for free. I love Avast over AVG for it's boot time scanner and small virus database updates. Have u made any changes in the bios lately?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Never mind this. Apologies. Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

3rd time's a charm...


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

but didn't have to wait long for a 4th... lol

verifier off


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been following this thread for a while now and am curious about a few things. This problem that you have, did it ever occur while the pc was running windows vista? Have you ever successfully run windows 7 x64 on this machine without any of these BSODs? U get this problem even with a fresh installation of windows 7 x64 (this suggests hardware failure if not incompatibility). This is the part where we do some elimination tests. We need to rule out hardware failure and to do that, we need to run a different OS on your system. No need to get rid of any OS that is already installed. I noticed you had other hdd handy, if you don't mind, install vista on a new partition so that we have a dual boot setup. I just wanna rule out the possibility of hardware failure. If it's indeed failing hardware, there should be problems while running vista too. If you are a XP die hard like me, that's even better coz it'll take less than 2GB of your hdd space. Alternatively, if you had a live cd, preferable a linux distro, you could boot from it and even get online. We might be overlooking your system's compatibility with windows 7 x64. Simply because the hardware is dated before the existence of windows 7 doesn't mean its drivers are native to windows 7 and will work harmoniously, so lets rule out this once and for all by running another operating system on your pc.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

how about we don't and we run windows 7, the most expensive operating system i ever bought. if you don't want to work on the problem fine. but switching back to XP is not the answer. Vista sucks. I'm not going to learn Unix now, i didn't want to even back when it was interesting.

there is no reason it should NOT run on my machine. there is a bug in the works. only those that have interest in finding that bug are going to follow this thread further.

:nono:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I did not say you downgrade your system to XP or Vista. I know it's frustrating not to be able to run software that you've paid painstakingly for. I was simply pointing out a possible cause for your problem that everyone seems to overlook in this thread. This isn't about the cost of the OS. You are this thread's boss and if am not helping, then I'll back off calmly. If it so happens that your pc isn't compatible with Windows 7 x64 but is compatible with Vista, what does that tell you? It tells you you wont run Seven problem-free. Seeing you are determined to run Seven on this, then u might as well get a decent mobo, unless you get this "bug" fixed. There is one unexplored reason why it MIGHT not run Windows Seven and that reason is incompatibility. Good luck.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

ya, it would be easiest to get a new motherboard. they are less then 60 bucks, unless it's the cpu... but 60 dollars to me might as well be 10k right now. so i'm Occupying The eMachine until it works lol. there's an answer in here somwhere.

it will definitely turn out to be hardware or 3rd party driver related, but what is it and why is it only on windows 7. it's a mystery scooby...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I totally understand. Same boat here. I got one last suggestion. Why not take a look at IRQ allocation in the BIOS? You can also do this from within windows, in device manager, right click the NIC and under "Resources" tab, check the allocated IRQ. It should also show if there are any devise conflicts between your NIC and some other device. Do this for all network adapters that u currently have connected to the pc. Unfortunately, you can only change the IRQs from the BIOS in case there is a conflict. If the BIOS IRQ allocation has been set to manual, then it's possible to have conflicting devices sharing the same IRQ and this is problematic in whatever OS you'll have installed (fresh installations included). Also note that several devices can share one IRQ, but not necessarily have conflicts. U can see this for yourself in "System Information" in windows, for example the NIC could be sharing an IRQ with a PCI express root port. It's a long shot, but it's worth checking out. If i recall well, the BSOD mentioned something about driver IRQ not being less or equal. Did you just say it's only on windows seven?


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

for sure, those were the first things i looked at.

i didn't come on this forum the moment this started happening. i've been suffering through it for almost a year. i've looked into everything i can. 
this is my last avenue of approach here, turning to the windows experts for some answers.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, all the best. I've exhausted my line of thought on this one. Jcgriff2 might have a better suggestion.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

sorry if i come off grumpy. you know how frustrating it gets banging your head the wall lol.

i have done some research in to motherboards that would fit and accept my cpu and ram.... lol the only ones i can find have the same Intel 945G chipset. so i need to know what the problem is...

anywho peace, love and light


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh no no. It's cool. I know exactly how you feel. It's no biggy. In fact, I've been digging around and found one promising thread in some forum, but unfortunately it just got closed. However, there were some interesting observations. I won't be suggesting anything until i come across some logical explanation for this problem. It turns out this is a common problem among windows seven users; notebooks and desktops alike. I haven't given up on this just yet. If you are interested, you can check it out here Tcpip.sys BSOD - TechSpot OpenBoards


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

i've come across a TON of tcpip errors, some with the kernal involved too. their solutions have yet to produce a good result on my end. i continue to dig as well, thanks for the link


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I saw some reference to a usb wireless adapter...is the issue the same using that and is the issue only BSOD's? Or are you also speeding up and dropping off on the internet?


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

It is the same using the USB Wireless or the onboard LAN or PCI Card. 

Other than that, the computer runs like a champ. no Internet issues...

:smile:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What router are you using and how old is it? Have you tried just plugging into the modem without the router?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Bluemoon, give JCGriff a chance to reply and see what he says. I don't have the skill to analyze your output files the way he can. I still think it's your network card drivers. If it was me, I would uninstall the intel and Ralink drivers completely with something like driver sweeper. Then disable plug and play or physically remove the intel network card and see if the computer blue screens. If it's stable, try using the Ralink wireless card with the latest win7 drivers and see how it goes.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

@rich
its a linksys but its not young. no i haven't tried that. good idea 

@fred garvin (m. p.)
ya mon. i realize now that i was just in panic mode. on the hunt for my white whale. i have completely done that. right now there is just the wireless usb. the drivers for the others uninstalled and shut off and removed.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

@jc griffith: i just installed zone alarm last night... i was getting nervous putting all my information out here. i don't know what KIS is though lol. something that came with zone alarm?

and the wifi driver wasn't even uinstalled when this started. just the direct cable to the router.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please get rid of KIS & Zone Alarm -

```
[font=lucida console]
klif.sys      Tue Aug 03 04:14:03 2010 (4C57CFCB)
kl1.sys       Wed Jun 09 09:34:19 2010 (4C0F985B)
kl2.sys       Wed Jun 09 09:24:47 2010 (4C0F961F)

vsdatant.sys  Fri May 06 01:31:14 2011 (4DC387A2)
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=klif.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl1.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=kl2.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=vsdatant.sys 

Use removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146


Wifi driver is old and definitely suspect - 

```
[font=lucida console]netr7364.sys  Wed Feb 24 02:02:51 2010 (4B84CF1B)[/font]
```
Needs to be updated - http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=netr7364.sys

Other users experiences with Zone Alarm - http://www.sevenforums.com/680187-post7.html

*It really is futile to continue here with a 2010 version of KIS + 2011 Zone Alarm* - especially since the dump names a Microsoft OS networking related driver ( NETIO.SYS ).

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120611-43805-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e67000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`030ac670
Debug session time: Tue Dec  6 12:26:27.661 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:05:27.706
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {ffffce80151d1000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios 
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffce80151d1000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88001673874, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003116100
 ffffce80151d1000 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+64
fffff880`01673874 42f704c0f0ffffff test    dword ptr [rax+r8*8],0FFFFFFF0h

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880072869b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880072869b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa8002589000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa8002589000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001673874 rsp=fffff88007286b40 rbp=fffff8800178c940
 r8=00000000000000b4  r9=00000000002c9ed8 r10=0000000000011ebf
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+0x64:
fffff880`01673874 42f704c0f0ffffff test    dword ptr [rax+r8*8],0FFFFFFF0h ds:fffffa80`025895a0=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ee31e9 to fffff80002ee3c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07286868 fffff800`02ee31e9 : 00000000`0000000a ffffce80`151d1000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07286870 fffff800`02ee1e60 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02701c10 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`072869b0 fffff880`01673874 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02701c10 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ee8f32 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07286b40 fffff880`01673caa : fffff880`0178e060 fffff880`0f2d6845 fffffa80`01d9b4b0 fffffa80`045d09f8 : tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+0x64
fffff880`07286b90 fffff880`0150373b : fffff880`07286bf0 fffff880`0178e060 fffff800`030842b8 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpCleanupTcbWorkQueueRoutine+0x6a
fffff880`07286c30 fffff800`031da9fd : fffffa80`023d1a90 fffffa80`045d08f0 fffffa80`01d9b4b0 fffffa80`045d08f0 : NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+0x3b
fffff880`07286c80 fffff800`02eee001 : fffff800`03084200 fffff800`031da901 fffffa80`045d0800 fffff800`030842b8 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x3d
fffff880`07286cb0 fffff800`0317efee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`045d08f0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`018489e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`07286d40 fffff800`02ed55e6 : fffff880`009e9180 fffffa80`045d08f0 fffff880`009f3f40 00000000`00000246 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`07286d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`07287000 fffff880`07281000 fffff880`072869e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
fffff880`0150373b 488d542420      lea     rdx,[rsp+20h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce79381

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88007286970 rbx=fffffa8002701c10 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=ffffce80151d1000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=000000000000005a
rip=fffff80002ee3c40 rsp=fffff88007286868 rbp=fffff88007286a30
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88001673874
r11=0000000000000000 r12=8000000400000000 r13=0000000000000001
r14=fffff88007286ce8 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ee3c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`07286870=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07286868 fffff800`02ee31e9 : 00000000`0000000a ffffce80`151d1000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07286870 fffff800`02ee1e60 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02701c10 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`072869b0 fffff880`01673874 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02701c10 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ee8f32 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`072869b0)
fffff880`07286b40 fffff880`01673caa : fffff880`0178e060 fffff880`0f2d6845 fffffa80`01d9b4b0 fffffa80`045d09f8 : tcpip!InetReleaseWeakReferencePort+0x64
fffff880`07286b90 fffff880`0150373b : fffff880`07286bf0 fffff880`0178e060 fffff800`030842b8 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpCleanupTcbWorkQueueRoutine+0x6a
fffff880`07286c30 fffff800`031da9fd : fffffa80`023d1a90 fffffa80`045d08f0 fffffa80`01d9b4b0 fffffa80`045d08f0 : NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+0x3b
fffff880`07286c80 fffff800`02eee001 : fffff800`03084200 fffff800`031da901 fffffa80`045d0800 fffff800`030842b8 : nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0x3d
fffff880`07286cb0 fffff800`0317efee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`045d08f0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`018489e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`07286d40 fffff800`02ed55e6 : fffff880`009e9180 fffffa80`045d08f0 fffff880`009f3f40 00000000`00000246 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`07286d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`07287000 fffff880`07281000 fffff880`072869e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba6000 fffff800`00bb0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02e1e000 fffff800`02e67000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02e67000 fffff800`03450000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00cb0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00cb6000 fffff880`00d05000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00d19000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d19000 fffff880`00d77000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d77000 fffff880`00daa000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00dbf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00dbf000 fffff880`00dd4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00dd4000 fffff880`00ddf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e13000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00e20000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e20000 fffff880`00e28000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00e31000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e34000 fffff880`00ef4000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ef4000 fffff880`00f98000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fa7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fa7000 fffff880`00ffe000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010da000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010ee000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0114c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`011be000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011f8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01220000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01229000 fffff880`013cc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013cc000 fffff880`013e7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0140d000 fffff880`01500000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01500000 fffff880`01560000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01560000 fffff880`0158b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0158b000 fffff880`015d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Sep 29 00:22:07 2011 (4E83F26F)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015ef000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Sep 29 00:24:59 2011 (4E83F31B)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01889000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`018a9000 fffff880`018d9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01939000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`01942000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`01949000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01957000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`0197c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0197c000 fffff880`0198c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`01995000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`0199e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019a7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019a7000 fffff880`019b2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019c3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019e5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02400000 fffff880`0244e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`02455000 fffff880`024a8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`024a8000 fffff880`024bb000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`024bb000 fffff880`024d3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`024d3000 fffff880`0259c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0259c000 fffff880`025ba000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`025ba000 fffff880`025d2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`025d2000 fffff880`025ff000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`02aef000 fffff880`02b95000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`02b95000 fffff880`02ba0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02ba0000 fffff880`02bd1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`02bd1000 fffff880`02be3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02c46000 fffff880`02c6a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`02c6a000 fffff880`02c9b000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`02c9b000 fffff880`02c9cf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`02c9d000 fffff880`02caa000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`02caa000 fffff880`02cbb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`02cbb000 fffff880`02ccb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`02cd3000 fffff880`02cd8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02cef000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02de8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02de8000 fffff880`02df4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03a0c000 fffff880`03a17000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03a17000 fffff880`03a26000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a26000 fffff880`03a44000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03a44000 fffff880`03a55000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a7b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`03a7b000 fffff880`03a91000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a91000 fffff880`03aa0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03aa0000 fffff880`03aaf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03aaf000 fffff880`03ad3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03ae0000 fffff880`03b25000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03b25000 fffff880`03b2e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b2e000 fffff880`03b54000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03b54000 fffff880`03b6a000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03b6a000 fffff880`03b79000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03b79000 fffff880`03b94000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03b94000 fffff880`03ba8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03ba8000 fffff880`03bf9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e0e000 fffff880`03e31000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03e31000 fffff880`03e52000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`03e52000 fffff880`03e67000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03f47000 fffff880`03f4a880   wdcsam64 wdcsam64.sys Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (4805BB2C)
fffff880`03f4b000 fffff880`03f68000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03f76000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03f76000 fffff880`03f8f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03f8f000 fffff880`03f97080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03f98000 fffff880`03fa6000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`03fa6000 fffff880`03fb3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03fbf000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fcd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03fcd000 fffff880`03fd9000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03fe2000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03fe2000 fffff880`03ff5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0401f000 fffff880`0405b880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffff880`0405c000 fffff880`0408b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`0408c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0408d000 fffff880`0409f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040b8000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`04112000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04112000 fffff880`04127000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04127000 fffff880`04183000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`041c0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`041c0000 fffff880`041e2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`041e2000 fffff880`041fd000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`05c3b000 fffff880`05cd3000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05cd3000 fffff880`05d31000   klif     klif.sys     Tue Aug 03 04:14:03 2010 (4C57CFCB)
fffff880`05d31000 fffff880`05dea000   netr7364 netr7364.sys Wed Feb 24 02:02:51 2010 (4B84CF1B)
fffff880`07a57000 fffff880`081b6000   kl1      kl1.sys      Wed Jun 09 09:34:19 2010 (4C0F985B)
fffff880`081b6000 fffff880`081bd000   kl2      kl2.sys      Wed Jun 09 09:24:47 2010 (4C0F961F)
fffff880`081bd000 fffff880`081c9000   ISWKL    ISWKL.sys    Thu Nov 03 10:29:43 2011 (4EB2A557)
fffff880`081c9000 fffff880`081d4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`08228000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:26:42 2010 (4CE79452)
fffff880`08250000 fffff880`0825d000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`08264000 fffff880`082f9000   vsdatant vsdatant.sys Fri May 06 01:31:14 2011 (4DC387A2)
fffff880`082f9000 fffff880`083b4800   GPWADrv64 GPWADrv64.sys Thu Apr 28 21:57:18 2011 (4DBA1AFE)
fffff880`083b5000 fffff880`083c5d00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`083ce000 fffff880`083d6000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f043000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0f043000 fffff880`0f067000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f067000 fffff880`0f096000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0f096000 fffff880`0f0b1000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f0b1000 fffff880`0f0d2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0f0d4000 fffff880`0fd82000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat May 21 00:07:04 2011 (4DD73A68)
fffff880`0fd82000 fffff880`0fd87000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
fffff880`0fd87000 fffff880`0fddd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0fddd000 fffff880`0fdf7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d4000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00981000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`083c6000 fffff880`083ce000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08228000 fffff880`08234000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08234000 fffff880`0823d000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0823d000 fffff880`08250000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`083d3000 fffff880`083db000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`083c6000 fffff880`083d3000   vwifibus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`05d31000 fffff880`05dea000   netr7364.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  000B9000
fffff880`08319000 fffff880`0834a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`03f3a000 fffff880`03f47000   vwifibus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`03e81000 fffff880`03f3a000   netr7364.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  000B9000
fffff880`05d31000 fffff880`05da2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08311000 fffff880`08319000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08309000 fffff880`08311000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08301000 fffff880`08309000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`082f9000 fffff880`08301000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`02ccb000 fffff880`02cd3000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`018d9000 fffff880`018e7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`018e7000 fffff880`018f3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`018f3000 fffff880`018fc000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`0190f000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00fa7000 fffff880`00ffe000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01889000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02cef000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00dd4000 fffff880`00ddf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`081c9000 fffff880`081d4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e28000 fffff880`00e31000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00cb0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff960`00920000 fffff960`00981000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`01949000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03a44000 fffff880`03a55000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0259c000 fffff880`025ba000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00710000 fffff960`00737000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01939000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00e34000 fffff880`00ef4000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`018a9000 fffff880`018d9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d19000 fffff880`00d77000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`011be000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`02cbb000 fffff880`02ccb000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`03fbf000 fffff880`03fcd000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a26000 fffff880`03a44000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03a17000 fffff880`03a26000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01220000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`041c0000 fffff880`041e2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`03fd9000 fffff880`03fe2000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03fcd000 fffff880`03fd9000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`03fe2000 fffff880`03ff5000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`03fb3000 fffff880`03fbf000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`02cf4000 fffff880`02de8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010ee000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010da000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011f8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0158b000 fffff880`015d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Sep 29 00:22:07 2011 (4E83F26F)
fffff880`082f9000 fffff880`083b4800   GPWADrv64 GPWADrv64.sys Thu Apr 28 21:57:18 2011 (4DBA1AFE)
fffff800`02e1e000 fffff800`02e67000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`02c46000 fffff880`02c6a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04127000 fffff880`04183000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`03f76000 fffff880`03f8f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03f8f000 fffff880`03f97080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`03f68000 fffff880`03f76000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`024d3000 fffff880`0259c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`00e20000 fffff880`00e28000   intelide intelide.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03a7b000 fffff880`03a91000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`081bd000 fffff880`081c9000   ISWKL    ISWKL.sys    Thu Nov 03 10:29:43 2011 (4EB2A557)
fffff880`03a91000 fffff880`03aa0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f98000 fffff880`03fa6000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00ba6000 fffff800`00bb0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`07a57000 fffff880`081b6000   kl1      kl1.sys      Wed Jun 09 09:34:19 2010 (4C0F985B)
fffff880`081b6000 fffff880`081bd000   kl2      kl2.sys      Wed Jun 09 09:24:47 2010 (4C0F961F)
fffff880`05cd3000 fffff880`05d31000   klif     klif.sys     Tue Aug 03 04:14:03 2010 (4C57CFCB)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f043000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013cc000 fffff880`013e7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01560000 fffff880`0158b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`02cd3000 fffff880`02cd8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03e52000 fffff880`03e67000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e0e000 fffff880`03e31000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0401f000 fffff880`0405b880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffff880`00cb6000 fffff880`00d05000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03aa0000 fffff880`03aaf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03fa6000 fffff880`03fb3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`025ba000 fffff880`025d2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`08228000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:26:42 2010 (4CE79452)
fffff880`025d2000 fffff880`025ff000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`02400000 fffff880`0244e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03aaf000 fffff880`03ad3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`019a7000 fffff880`019b2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e13000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0114c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03a0c000 fffff880`03a17000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015ef000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0140d000 fffff880`01500000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`02de8000 fffff880`02df4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`024a8000 fffff880`024bb000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`0f067000 fffff880`0f096000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04112000 fffff880`04127000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03b6a000 fffff880`03b79000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03ae0000 fffff880`03b25000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01500000 fffff880`01560000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`05d31000 fffff880`05dea000   netr7364 netr7364.sys Wed Feb 24 02:02:51 2010 (4B84CF1B)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019c3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e67000 fffff800`03450000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01229000 fffff880`013cc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`01942000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0409f000 fffff880`040b8000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`02c6a000 fffff880`02c9b000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`0fd82000 fffff880`0fd87000   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Fri May 20 23:58:23 2011 (4DD7385F)
fffff880`0f0d4000 fffff880`0fd82000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat May 21 00:07:04 2011 (4DD73A68)
fffff880`02455000 fffff880`024a8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03b2e000 fffff880`03b54000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00daa000 fffff880`00dbf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00d77000 fffff880`00daa000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013f8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`02aef000 fffff880`02b95000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`041c0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00d19000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0f043000 fffff880`0f067000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0f096000 fffff880`0f0b1000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0f0b1000 fffff880`0f0d2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0fddd000 fffff880`0fdf7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03ba8000 fffff880`03bf9000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`0198c000 fffff880`01995000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`0199e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0199e000 fffff880`019a7000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`024bb000 fffff880`024d3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0405c000 fffff880`0408b000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:34:01 2010 (4CE7A419)
fffff880`02b95000 fffff880`02ba0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`083ce000 fffff880`083d6000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`05c3b000 fffff880`05cd3000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`02ba0000 fffff880`02bd1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`083b5000 fffff880`083c5d00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`0408c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Sep 29 00:24:59 2011 (4E83F31B)
fffff880`02bd1000 fffff880`02be3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019e5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03b94000 fffff880`03ba8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a7b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0408d000 fffff880`0409f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`03f4b000 fffff880`03f68000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`02c9b000 fffff880`02c9cf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`02caa000 fffff880`02cbb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`04112000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0fd87000 fffff880`0fddd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`041e2000 fffff880`041fd000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`02c9d000 fffff880`02caa000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00e20000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01949000 fffff880`01957000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01957000 fffff880`0197c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00dbf000 fffff880`00dd4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`08264000 fffff880`082f9000   vsdatant vsdatant.sys Fri May 06 01:31:14 2011 (4DC387A2)
fffff880`08250000 fffff880`0825d000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03b54000 fffff880`03b6a000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03b79000 fffff880`03b94000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0197c000 fffff880`0198c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`03f47000 fffff880`03f4a880   wdcsam64 wdcsam64.sys Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (4805BB2C)
fffff880`00ef4000 fffff880`00f98000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fa7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03b25000 fffff880`03b2e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d4000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03e31000 fffff880`03e52000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`083c6000 fffff880`083ce000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08228000 fffff880`08234000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`08234000 fffff880`0823d000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0823d000 fffff880`08250000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`083d3000 fffff880`083db000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`083c6000 fffff880`083d3000   vwifibus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`05d31000 fffff880`05dea000   netr7364.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  000B9000
fffff880`08319000 fffff880`0834a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`03f3a000 fffff880`03f47000   vwifibus.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`03e81000 fffff880`03f3a000   netr7364.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  000B9000
fffff880`05d31000 fffff880`05da2000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`08311000 fffff880`08319000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08309000 fffff880`08311000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`08301000 fffff880`08309000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`082f9000 fffff880`08301000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`02ccb000 fffff880`02cd3000   serscan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`018d9000 fffff880`018e7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`018e7000 fffff880`018f3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`018f3000 fffff880`018fc000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`0190f000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`151d1000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2994
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 15 Model 6 Stepping 5
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,9,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 6
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 900000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=1437]
BiosMajorRelease = 0
BiosMinorRelease = 0
FirmwareMajorRelease = 0
FirmwareMinorRelease = 0
BiosVendor = Intel Corp.
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
SystemVersion =                         
BaseBoardManufacturer = Intel Corporation
BaseBoardProduct = D945GCL
BaseBoardVersion = AAD75361-301
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1437 bytes]

[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0000h]
  Socket Designation            LGA 775
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              b2h - Pentium IV Processor
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel(R) Corporation
  Processor ID                  650f0000fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
  Processor Voltage             9eh - 3.0V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 3000MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0001h
  L2 Cache Handle               0002h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0001h]
  Socket Designation            Unknown
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0010h - 16K
  Installed Size                0010h - 16K
  Supported SRAM Type           0040h - Asynchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0040h - Asynchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Data
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0002h]
  Socket Designation            Unknown
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0040h - Asynchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0040h - Asynchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0003h]
  Vendor                        Intel Corp.
  BIOS Version                  CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             02/26/2007
  BIOS ROM Size                 80000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       09: - Fn-Key NET-Boot Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           0
  BIOS Minor Revision           0
  EC Firmware Major Revision    0
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    0
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0004h]
  Manufacturer                  emachines
  Product Name                  T5226
  Version                                               
  Serial Number                                
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     [String Not Specified]
  Family                        [String Not Specified]
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 20 - Handle 0005h]
  Manufacturer                  Intel Corporation
  Product                       D945GCL
  Version                       AAD75361-301
  Serial Number                             
  Asset Tag                                         
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -259090744: - h
       -259090792: - 

  Location                      Base Board Chassis Location
  Chassis Handle                0006h
  Board Type                    01h - Other
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0006h]
  Manufacturer                                                  
  Chassis Type                  Unknown
  Version                                               
  Serial Number                                                 
  Asset Tag Number                                              
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Other
  Security Status               Other
  OEM Defined                   0
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 000eh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [disabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 000fh]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Ethernet [disabled]
  01: Description               Intel (R) 82562 Ethernet Device
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0010h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Sound [disabled]
  01: Description               Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0013h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              4194304KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0014h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                J6H1
  Bank Locator                  CHAN A DIMM 0
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         533MHz
  Manufacturer                  0x7F98000000000000
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                     
  Part Number                   0x393955353331362D3031312E4130314C4600
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0015h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0014h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001ah
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           01
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0016h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                J6H2
  Bank Locator                  CHAN A DIMM 1
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  NO DIMM
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                     
  Part Number                   NO DIMM
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0017h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                J6J1
  Bank Locator                  CHAN B DIMM 0
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         533MHz
  Manufacturer                  0x7F98000000000000
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                     
  Part Number                   0x393955353331362D3031312E4130314C4600
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0018h]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0017h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001ah
  Partition Row Position        02
  Interleave Position           02
  Interleave Data Depth         01
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0019h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0013h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                J6J2
  Bank Locator                  CHAN B DIMM 1
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  NO DIMM
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                     
  Part Number                   NO DIMM
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001ah]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0013h
  Partition Width               04

[/font]
```


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

ok then i'll turn them off if you aren't going to give up on me


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluemoon Bear said:


> @jc griffith: i just installed zone alarm last night... i was getting nervous putting all my information out here. i don't know what KIS is though lol. something that came with zone alarm?
> 
> and the wifi driver wasn't even uinstalled when this started. just the direct cable to the router.


Zone Alarm uses the KIS (Kaspersky Internet Security) engine making it 2x as bad! (IMHO).

Remove it.

The wifi driver was found in the dump, meaning it was loaded into RAM. It's almost 2 years old.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

by wifi do you mean the linksys wireless? ah i see you do.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

i'm having trouble finding a new driver for that linksys usb....


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

i know its not that driver. unless it's all network drivers that does it. but i'll move the router in here. but then we are using the intel drivers. 
it shouldn't be any of those.
off to a meeting, will re-arrange tonight.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

before i split... i found this


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Let it run for 24 hours minimum. If the system BSODs while D/V is running, zip up the dump and attach to next post.

The wifi driver is old compared to others and pre-dates Windows 7 SP1. It may be OK for now. I mentioned it because of NETIO.SYS


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

ok. but it is either that or the Intel have to be loaded. it won't BSOD without network traffic. sooo.... don't we want it to trigger?

i mean of course it's gonna be involved. that's the nature of the problem. but it is NOT the fault of that linksys driver. i'm telling you, before this last re-install i did not use a wireless connection on this pc. at all. i was trying to blame my NIC, so i switched.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

still shifting things around. no wireless, intel networking.
haven't started verifier yet.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Remove KIS and Zone alarm as they will conflict with each other as both have firewalls create false positives and can affect internet access.
Also KIS has an AV which will conflict with avira and do the same as above.

I would just use the windows firewall for the time being and avira.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

1 hour into verifier


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

computer went to sleep for a few hours, but verifier still running. two BSOD this morning so far.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

my 11 am BSODs eace!:


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

2 Nooners


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

All 9 dumps were VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named no 3rd party driver. All named NETIO.SYS

2007 Vista SP0 era Intel NIC driver is a possibility -

```
[font=lucida console]
efe5b32e.sys  Fri Nov 16 13:59:04 2007 (473DE878)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=efe5b32e.sys 

One other item that caught my eye - BIOS -

```
[font=lucida console]BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = [COLOR=Red]02/26/2007[/COLOR]
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226[/font]
```
See if BIOS update is available - http://support.emachines.com/em/driver/


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-24148-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 15:52:42.791 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:07:03.851
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8017e4a000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`17e4a000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-22916-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 14:44:52.061 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:23.121
BugCheck D1, {ffffce802db64000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`2db64000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-31590-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 14:13:50.114 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:12.174
BugCheck D1, {ffffce802b5cf000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`2b5cf000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-23649-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 14:07:22.542 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:34:38.602
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8015612000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`15612000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-22776-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 12:31:37.560 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:17.620
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8021cfc000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`21cfc000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-22120-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 12:18:12.548 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:08.608
BugCheck D1, {ffffce802b3bc000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`2b3bc000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\120711-34803-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Dec  7 03:56:56.060 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:55:33.120
BugCheck D1, {ffffce8015690000, 2, 0, fffff88001673874}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments ffffce80`15690000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01673874
BiosVersion = CF94510J.15A.0038.2007.0226.1646
BiosReleaseDate = 02/26/2007
SystemManufacturer = emachines
SystemProductName = T5226
MaxSpeed:     3000
CurrentSpeed: 2994
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

ok... so what i am doing then i guess is.... uninstalling NETIO.SYS. its a legacy driver, i don't need it. on this machine.

lets see if that helps.

(device manager, show hidden devices, non plug and play, and the uninstall "netio.sys over tcpip")

:neutral:


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

well i didn't have to wait long to find out lol.

here is a dump from the same issue without NETIO.SYS running.

now remember, the intel driver wasn't loaded earlier so that is not the issue.

no bios update. they had a 2009 intel net driver i'll install. i guess turn verifier back on... 

interested in what this one says.

-- update -- no, actually that net driver was from 2006. scratch that


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

found out through intel's driver utility that mine are valid and current.

Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

couple of late evening poppers.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

verifier report (bump)


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

i found a bios update

Revision: CF94510J[1].15A.0062
Driver Part Number: 9928853
Date: 01/04/2008

but windows won't install it, saying it is an unsigned driver


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

Managed to update bios using a dos boot usb. but it it is still 2007.

=======================
File Description: Intel (Coryville) 945G, Intel (Council Bluffs) 945G Viiv Motherboard BIOS Update
Revision: CF94510J[1].15A.0062
Operating System: All operating systems
Driver Part Number: 9928853
Date: 01/04/2008
=======================

updated version, fingers crossed. i'm attatching all the recent minidmps in one spot.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The last BSOD is identical to the others.

Please see my last post - https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3538858/

Do you have this app installed?

http://line6.com/support/

If not, please go to \windows\system32\drivers and see what the details on *GPWADrv64.sys* are.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> The last BSOD is identical to the others.
> 
> Please see my last post - https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3538858/


what i've discovered is that Intel doesn't support the 945gcl chipset past allowing old downloads. they have not made a bios update for it since 2008. this is interesting in the fact there are large numbers of them still being sold on new boards.



jcgriff2 said:


> Do you have this app installed?
> Line 6 - Support
> If not, please go to \windows\system32\drivers and see what the details on *GPWADrv64.sys* are.


Yes. That is an external electric guitar interface. Line 6 GuitarPort. It isn't always connected to the computer, and is not currently running. there have been many many BSODs of this nature without it hooked up.

Interestingly, i hope this doesn't jynx it lol, I have not had a BSOD since 10pm Wednesday night. The longest this machine has gone in a long time. 48+ hours


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you for info re: Line 6 GuitarPort. Nothing in the dumps points to it as a contributing factor. I asked because the driver is new and was not in - http_:_//www.sysnative.com/drivers/table/ - but will be added.

For info, the Line 6 driver is loaded into RAM even when the device is not being used. It has been found in all dumps so far.


----------



## Bluemoon Bear (Dec 4, 2011)

right on  some more info Line 6 devices.... you can manually download drivers for their gear here: http://line6.com/software/

you can also download a program they call Line Monkey. it will look at your drivers and update them if not the latest.

Line 6 :: Software


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

